# Brute running fine now wont start!!



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Like the title says guys, out on a run today, bike was working great just trail riding no mud riding at all. I shut the bike off and went to start it and it just cranks over, have power to everything, all fuses are good. Just seems like it isn't getting fuel. Any ideas or more info you may need?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

try swapping the 2 center relays in the back.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there right here. b and c


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

OK I am going to go try that right now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine did this same thing. turned it off. next minute it wouldnt crank for nothing. 
I messed with those relays back there and it fired up.
the one on the right (facing the rear) is the fuel pump relay.
If the rollover switch tripped fgor whatever reason you will see the FI light flash ONLY while the motor is turning over.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Did ya check that little red bugger by your left thumb?


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> Did ya check that little red bugger by your left thumb?



hahaha many times. She cranks over just no fuel it seems. Tried to swap out those two relays in the rear that Phree said and pulled 3 corroded wires right out of the harness so I hope that is what my issue is going to be, new harness plug and pack it full of d-grease.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

hopefully that does er.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok guys, another issue today has popped up after calling the dealer, they do not sell just the harness plug to the relay. I have to buy an entire harness for 600 bucks so to hell with that any way I can get the proper ends to insert the wires back into the harness plug?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would get someone to cut one off and send it to you..
there's been 3 or 4 guys who bought new harnesses so im sure they would give you a new plug to splice in.
in fact, i think 1bigforeman is one of them


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

That would be cool. I will let you know if I need something like that. I am going to try to work some magic on it tonight (some tab ends on the wire and see if they will lock into the harness. The one the wires came out of is the Starter Control Relay (N) so as long as I pull the brake lever the bike should still turn over so I can test the relays. 

But Steve-o if you were feeling adventurous I would owe ya big time for a snap shot of the harness plug so I know what color wire goes where  

Also one more note since I was not paying attention the roll over sensor what is up? There doesnt appear to be any indication except one side of the sensor has some numbers/letters on it and the other side does not.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Ill grab you a pic. As far as rollover sensor, the numbers go on tue bottom.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck. there's not much slack. the wires were dirty too. i tried to wipe em off.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

mine has done the same thing on sunday i just took it to the dealer i think it might be the rollover relay because the FI was blinking when i tried to start it but then it quit so i dont know what it is ill let you what the dealer says


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

deuce07 said:


> mine has done the same thing on sunday i just took it to the dealer i think it might be the rollover relay because the FI was blinking when i tried to start it but then it quit so i dont know what it is ill let you what the dealer says


That would be awesome to know what you issue is deuce. At least it gives me a starting point to work from.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine pulled this on me. 
I unplugged the rollover sensor and swapped all the relays around and she started back up.
but i had the same FI flashing only while turning over.
that's telling you the fuel & ignition have been disabled.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

mines at the dealer hope they call tomorrow and say thats what it is


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i bet it goes something like "man we unplugged everything plugged it back up and it just started workin!"

or that may happen but they still tell you it was rollover sensor that they didnt change, then bill kawie for the "warranty" work they never performed and get a free rollover sensor!


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

THEY said that the plugs were fouled from water and put new plugs in and it ran like a champ only $65 ya. Well i said did you check the fuel he said ya didnt seperate so they think i got water in the motor know or when i was washing it got it in there well the air box is dry so i dont know what to tell them, its pretty hard to foul plugs on a 4 stroke.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Plug swap out is a plan on mine, I did the oil change before last run and bought new plugs just didnt have time to put them in, I hope mine is that simple a fix. Thanks for the update Deuce


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok so swapped out the plugs and still no go for me. I would love to find someone with a harness that wants to sell the 2 relay plugs that Phree took pics of for me. If someone does have a chopped up harness with these 2 plugs available please let me know.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok so going to tear into the ole girl again this weekend and see if I can get her running. My plan of attack, 2 new relay's (fuel pump and Neutral Position Switch) One of them had a corroded tab. Check all vent lines to be sure nothing is clogged with dirt. New Roll Over Sensor, and new plug wires.

Recommendations on plug wires? I was doing some digging on here and couple options present themselves. What is the better way to go? Factory replacement or make my own?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man that's a tuff one Beavel. My buddy had a 05 brute 750 that had the same problem. Unfortunately for you his was carborated not fuel injected. Ended up by pulling out the fuel pickup from the tank and the pickup tube was broken off inside the fuel tank. After 2 days of screwing around with relays and wires I finally pulled the fuel line off of the carb and there wasnt any fuel:34:

Maybe this will help, maybe not.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions Dave, I will be sure to check out what i can. I didn't even get a chance to touch the bike over the weekend. Home Reno's are taking over my life. Maybe this weekend I will get a few hours to try some stuff on it.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

My relay plug in the back by the roll over sensor is burnt up the white plug in part is burnt i called the dealer and they said its only 30 bucks and i ordered it but why was beavel saying the dealer said he has to buy a new relay harness?


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Post up a pic of what part the dealer said they can get you or a part #. I replaced my harness with a new one, but if I can repair my old one and have an entire spare harness that would be cool.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok today after school i will or i will try lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

beavel are you sure it a eletrical prob and not fuel i have seen fuel pumps go out like that before


----------

